# Inpatient sub care and discharge day



## dovejsd (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a physician that wants to bill for an inpatient subsequent care day, and discharge day management for the same date of service.  I know you can't bill for both on the same date.  How do you bill for this correctly?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 17, 2008)

We would bill the discharge in that scenario


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 17, 2008)

Discharge.
99238 unless he states time more than 30 minutes (99239).


----------

